# October 13' COTM Official Vote Thread



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

*Michael's Cruze*

Name - Michael

Location - Vincennes, IN

Info - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze RS 1LT

Stock Options - RS package, upgraded 9 speaker audio package, sunroof, remote start, sport red and black cloth interior

Exterior Modifications
10% tint all windows
Black carbon fiber Chevrolet emblems
Projector headlights with LEDs
Smoked out taillights
flat black spoiler
18" forte haze wheels
painted red calibers
Predator hood with painted black granite stripes
Interior Mods
painted interior trim (dark red)
chevy all weather floor mats
upgraded tweeters
Engine Modifications 
1. k&n typhoon sri
2. zzpmidpipe Future Mods: tune, gauge pods, exhaust


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

*Dragonsys' 2011 Eco*

What the heck, I'll throw my hat in...

Submission Name: Dragonsys (A.K.A. Eric)
Location: Atlanta, GA
Info: 2011 Cruze Eco
Stock Options: 1XF package, Dealer installed Tint
Current Modifications: 

*Exterior:* BowTies Dipped, De-Badge, Dipped Side Markers (Smoke), Dipped Trunk Tails (Smoke), Glossifier added to all Dipped pieces, CruzeTalk Stickers, Tires at 45psi
*Interior:* Trunk Storage Cover, Sunglasses Holder, Relocated OBD-II Port, Bluetooth OBD Scanner, Silver Trim Painted
*Electronics:* Hella Horn swap (Twin Supertone), Headlight Wiring Upgraded, Xtreme Power Headlight Bulbs, Collins Big 3, Kicker ZX400.1 Amp, 10" Kicker CVR, PAC AA-GM44, Remote Gain in Center Console, Plugs gaped at .035
*Performance:* K&N Typhoon SRI
Future Plans:

Paint Bowties to body match
NiteShades on Side Markers & Tails
Fog Lights
Darker Tint
Boost & Oil Pressure Gauges
much more (my garage)


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## CruzerKyle (Feb 27, 2013)

*Submission Name: Kyle Naicker
Location: Gold Coast, Queensland (Australia) 
Info: 2009 Holden Cruze JG CDX Petrol 1.8L

Stock Options (CDX model-top of range): 
*Full leather (black), 
rear parking sensors, 
fog lights, 
All electrics*

Modifications: 
Exterior: 
*Full Style-D body kit (front/rear bar + side skirts), 
2X Dual chrome sports exhaust tips, 
duckfin spoiler, racing spoiler, 
18"G2-320 wheels(Black/chrome), 
3D DRL LED/CCFL Angel Eye Projector head lights, 
LED tail lights (smoked black), 
Windows tinted (_windscreen tint illegal in Aus_), 
Personalised Plates (+Aus flag background), 
Chevrolet emblems (waiting for black vinyl before attaching front), 
C pillar + vent vinyls.*

Interior: 
*Cruze door handle cups, 
Cruze cup holder pads. *

Future plans: 
*Aftermarket hood (scooped) installation, 
matte custom vinyl wrap job, 
gloss black roof wrap.
Lowered springs
19/20" white riims: deep dish & low profile*

View attachment 40137

View attachment 40145

View attachment 40161
View attachment 40169

View attachment 40193

View attachment 40177
*
View attachment 40953
View attachment 40961
*EDIT: forgot to mention the window tint. By the way, did I upload these pictures correctly?*


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Submission Name: Brad's Cruze ECO
Location: Austin, TX
Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options: 6 spd, XM, all that jazz
Modifications: H&R Springs, Custom drilled hubs, rotors, and drums, XXR 531 19x8.5 +35mm, lots of stereo mods, some fiberglass work inside, painted interior trim and bowties, tint, bike rack, ZZP Intake, ZZP Catless mid pipe, Trifecta Tune..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for October!
To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on October 31st at 11:59 EST*​​​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Smurf . Been working on those Links . 

Now get out there and Vote Folks !


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Voted...


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. G'luck all!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

i newer to the forum when these come around do we throw our own name in the hat or does someone have to nominate you?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nike,

You submit your Cruze then we VOTE . Keep your eyes peeled for a thread titled "November 13' COTM Submission Thread". Should be posted up when the voting ends for the OCTOBER COTM.

-----------

Voted.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Nike,
> 
> You submit your Cruze then we VOTE . Keep your eyes peeled for a thread titled "November 13' COTM Submission Thread". Should be posted up when the voting ends for the OCTOBER COTM.
> 
> ...




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Cool thanks will do


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

As soon as i see it i will Private Message you.

That is if i remember. lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted/afternoon bump!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

We have very nice Cruzes in here people vote it up!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Last minute bump!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Last second bump

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats LunaticConcepts on the win!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats LC! And congrats to all the other entries!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats LC... Killer car


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Congrats LC!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Lunatic, you will be receiving your BNR coupon through PM, and your HoF thread will be up by the end of the weekend.

Congrats on your win, and stay tuned for COTY in January.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Lunatic, you will be receiving your BNR coupon through PM, and your HoF thread will be up by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Congrats on your win, and stay tuned for COTY in January.


I never received my coupon code

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I never received my coupon code
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Slight mix-up with tecollins, I will send you your coupon along with LC's.

My apologies for the delay.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Slight mix-up with tecollins, I will send you your coupon along with LC's.
> 
> My apologies for the delay.


It's cool no problem

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------

